# not got to 2ww



## sublue (Nov 26, 2007)

Dear All
We have just had our second failed ICSI. The first i did not repond and it was cancelled (long protocol). The second time got 5 eggs none fertilised (short protocol and increased menupur).  Does anyone have similiar experience? Any ideas what next? If they fail to fertilise with ICSI is it worth trying again?
Many thanks
Sublue


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry this didn't work for you Sublue.  I've had two zero fertilization cycles - one IVF, then one ICSI, it's really devastating. 

This is what we've done:
IUI - BFN
IVF - antagonist protocol, got 8 eggs, 6 fertilized, BFN
IVF - long protocol, got 5 eggs, 0 fertilized, advised to go fro ICSI
ICSI - long protocol, got 7 eggs, 0 fertilized (we then used our frozen embies) but BFN.

Based on the fact that I did have fertilization on our antagonist protocol, we've decided that we should give that one last shot. It does go to show that different protocols can result in very different cycles.

Did they tell you why they didn't fertilize - is it a MF problem you have?  We seemed to have sperm problem for the 2nd IVF, then egg problems on that last ICSI. 

Cat
x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I forgot to ask - is your "short protocol" similar to my "antagonist protocol"

CYCLE DAY
2-15  Gonal F (stimms) 
6-16  Orgalutran (I think to suprress ovulation) 
16      Ovitrelle as the trigger


----------



## sublue (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for your response. Sorry u had failures too. What is MF?  The clinic just said it was surprising - i am 36 and FSH 5.6 and we thought it was my partner's low sperm - i was 35 on the first cycle and they even suggested egg donating as they thought i would produce quiet a few. The short protocol was HRT tablets then suprecur and menupur - sorry not sure if that the same - different drugs though. Why did they change your protocol? Do u know why u had problems with the sperm and then the eggs. 
Thanks 
Sublue


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

On my second cycle (also short protocol) all my eggs were collected and were immature so not suitable for ICSI and nothing for ET, but I have had 2 ICSI cycles since (short protocols different clinic) and got 75% fertilization.

Wishing you luck maybe something to ask at the follow up consultation this link may help with q's to ask
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0
Take care 
L x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry MF is just short for  Male Factor! Did they give you a reason why no fertilization? 

My protocols changed because they were at different clinics. But I want to continue at my present clinic, using the drugs that I had at my first clinic. 

I think we were just majorly unlucky that we had male factor for the second IVF - we've never had a problem with the sperm tests before - could have just been a one off. I did feel I responded better to the antagonist protocol, and it was just soooo much easier too. (No Down regging) I am hoping that I produce better eggs on the antagonist protocol. 

But as JJ1 said cycles can vary a lot.


----------

